# Billow V2?



## TylerD (20/6/15)

When will who get the Billow V2? I need another one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KieranD (20/6/15)

Got some more on route as we speak!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (20/6/15)

@TylerD what an amazing tank... Best I've had to date.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (20/6/15)

Hey @TylerD

They are open for pre-sale on our site http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders and will be here Tues / Wed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (21/6/15)

Aren't our vendors just the best...catering to our every need and desire! 

Thank you all...you all make our vaping journeys so much fun

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Paulie (22/6/15)

Wait for the color ones soon bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (22/6/15)

Paulie said:


> Wait for the color ones soon bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a pic of the coloured ones?

Couldn't seem to find anything online


----------



## Silver (23/6/15)

@Yiannaki why were we getting better flavor that day with Paulie's Guava on the Lemo2 single coil versus the billow2 ? Do you think it could have been a wicking issue or perhaps just a case of the one juice being better on single?


----------



## Yiannaki (23/6/15)

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki why were we getting better flavor that day with Paulie's Guava on the Lemo2 single coil versus the billow2 ? Do you think it could have been a wicking issue or perhaps just a case of the one juice being better on single?



Well to put it simply, that's how amazing the Lemo 2 is  lol. Just messing.

I honestly think this was juice dependant. Maybe this juice was better suited to single. 

But then again, you really enjoyed it with duals on the Nuppin. 

It would appear I don't have an answer for you, aside from my opening line

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (23/6/15)

Thanks @Yiannaki. Lol. 

By the way, the vape on the Nuppin was considerably better than the Lemo 2. Dripping for the win !

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/6/15)

We have some black billows coming in towards the end of next week. They are up on our site for pre-order. http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-black-billow-v2-rta-by-ehpro

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (26/6/15)

Does any vendor actually have stock available now?


----------



## Sir Vape (26/6/15)

Stock is coming next week. Been a slight delay but will ship out to us Monday / Tues.


----------



## KieranD (26/6/15)

@TylerD I will have stainless and black in next week

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (26/6/15)

Damn, has no one in SA have 1 Billow to sell me?? I won't be available from next week Tuesday.. hence cannot do pre-order


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/6/15)

Nooby said:


> Damn, has no one in SA have 1 Billow to sell me?? I won't be available from next week Tuesday.. hence cannot do pre-order


Will whatsapp you now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (26/6/15)

Thanks for the Billow2 @Yusuf Cape Vaper . Can't wait to try it tonight! Also a big thanks for leaving your coil, wick and purple alien juice in the tank  APPRECIATE IT

Reactions: Like 3


----------

